# I'd Like Something Quartz.



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

I vaguely know what I'd like to see, I just have no idea what's available and would like your suggestions:

- Budget: around Â£200+, nothing crazy

- Analogue or digi-ana, must have a ticking sec hand

- Case style: Divers or Mil (very wide net Im casting I know) pref steel and has to be a 'tool' watch that I can abuse if need be

- Dial: dead simple, just hour min sec hands, pref no date

- Colours: prob steel case, black dial, unless someone can find a really cool orange or yellow one

- Strap: pref rubber or something that works on a NATO (Mil for NATO probably)

okaaaayy.....

......GO!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

CWC Royal Navy Diver .... a bit more than your budget but a great quartz watch ..... rhaythorne has posted some pics recently. Fixed bars so strap options are limited to NATO or similar.

There are plenty of similar watches but the CWC is the best IMO.

I got rid of mine becase I couldn't do without the date .... short term memory loss when you get older


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Seiko Tuna... you should just about get one for a smidgen over 200quid used if you shop around, and Im sure youd be amazed at the quality of the watch. I think this is the one watch people regret selling the most and always buy another...

Alternatively the previous model Orsas are good value and youd have lots of change from this money...

I have both and wont part with either as they both represent good tool watches which will last and last.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

I second JonW. Tunacan all the way! It'll give you years and years of trouble free service.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I tend to favour the Citizen Eco-Drive military style, they have some very simple and clear dials and of course no battery! And both of mine seem to keep amazing accuracy.

Best regards David


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

CWC G10, If you've not already got one. Top beater in my opinion.

Foz


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

thanks guys! I knew there'd be some good suggestions...

I like the CWC Diver - will have to think about fixed bars NATO vs rubber. JoT could you tell me if the 'Tritium' sign actually is true, is it tritium lume? Also, did the hands and pip line up on the indicies and 12 respectively?

Quite like the Tunacan too, but I've only 6.5 inch wrists, pretty sure thats going to look out of place. I do like the Seiko idea though: anyone with a favourite?

Is there anything like a quartz that looks like an Oris TT diver?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jonsedar said:


> JoT could you tell me if the 'Tritium' sign actually is true, is it tritium lume? Also, did the hands and pip line up on the indicies and 12 respectively?


Mine was tritium Jon.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

All st. steel, sapphire, Swiss jewelled quartz movement, 8 year battery life!!, 41mm dia ex crown, Signed bracelet and crown.

The bezel is awesome and very striking




























Dust cover over movement:-


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

Griff said:


> All st. steel, sapphire, Swiss jewelled quartz movement, 8 year battery life!!, 41mm dia ex crown, Signed bracelet and crown.


Thanks Griff, Tissots not a brand I'd yet thought of - I'll have a look thru their range

Think Ive found my ultimate in this category tho: the Breitling B-1. Just saw it in the window of Mappin & Webb down the road and Im impressed in the flesh: I thought I might find it too gaudy and that logo on the sec hand silly, but its just about acceptable. The Â£1900 price tag, however, isnt.


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi

If you want a quartz this would be my choices:

Seiko 7548 Quartz










Citizen Promaster tough










I own both and if you want anymore info, please ask.

Thanks

deano


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Here's what was JoT's CWC RN Diver









And yes, the hands, bezel pip do line up exactly on the indices. Shown here on a 6.5" wrist


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

Cool, I have two contenders from the above suggestions:

Deano's Seiko 7548 and Rhaythorne's (JoT's ex) CWC Navy Diver's, with the CWC possibly just edging it with the tritium lume.

I've been pondering trasers/luminox too, but aside from the Luminox 3402 Stealth, am not blown away.

So with 3 on the shortlist so far, and two of them being related to JoT, I really need some more suggestions: wouldnt want to be copying John too much - I already have an ex of his!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

jonsedar said:


> Quite like the Tunacan too, but I've only 6.5 inch wrists, pretty sure thats going to look out of place.


Drop Hakim a PM, I think his wrist is 6.5inch and he wears one...


----------



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

jonsedar said:


> Cool, I have two contenders from the above suggestions:
> 
> Deano's Seiko 7548 and Rhaythorne's (JoT's ex) CWC Navy Diver's, with the CWC possibly just edging it with the tritium lume.
> 
> ...


Have you checked out the KHS Tactical shadow. PVD coated steel. I'm chuffed to bits with mine.

Cheers,

Maseman


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

Hey All,

Well..... I went shopping. In the US. Houston to be precise. Well via the intergeek at any rate - with all this watch spending it might be a while before I can go in person







.

Hopefully there'll be something nice waiting for me when I get back into London on friday!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

DETAILS PLEASE


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

jonsedar said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Well..... I went shopping. In the US. Houston to be precise. Well via the intergeek at any rate - with all this watch spending it might be a while before I can go in person
> 
> ...


You tease.

Come on we can't wait!

All the way from Houston







Must be something very special. Give us a clue


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

It should have gotten to Heathrow customs last week - still waiting for the postman....

cant say much cos it would give it away (and it doesnt really warrant a build up).

However, in the meantime another one arrived - a SleepTracker watch, that I'll write about in the main forum.


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

At long last!!









Yesterday my watch from the states FINALLY made it to my office. As suspected it got delayed through customs whereupon the slapped Â£25 VAT on the box (although it has to be said... not import duty or excise duty, it was a gift after all  )

So, in the interest of a tease, here's the box it arrived in


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

All I can make out on the label is that it was valued at 200 $










Was it worth the wait?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice one Jon







it's a cracking watch IMO


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

It came in a box like......


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Should we have the `strip tease` music playing here?


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

probably should turn off the striptease music now... dont want to lower the tone of this perfectly honourable forum. plus its not a very ladylike watch









it is in fact, a Luminox 3402 Stealth on PVD bracelet





































I'm so far very impressed, really solid build, the bracelet looks like something Predator would wear, it GLOWS in the dark and looks&feels really professional.

The bezel diameter is 40mm and I measure 45mm 'side to side' inc crown and 45mm lug tip to lug tip. Pretty big, but the glass over the dial is only 28mm diameter, making th whole thing wear quite small - and it doesnt look out of place on my skinny wrist.

Chuffed it finally arrived!

and apologies / thanks to JoT for the 'inspiration'


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Congratulations Jon .... it's a great tool watch







and the best built of all the Luminox/Traser/H3 IMO


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Congrats.

The box is superb on its own though!


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

Very nice mate, and I agree that the box is actually pretty impressive too! Certainly beats the standard cardboard boxes that Trasers come in









If you sdon't mind me asking, where did you get it from and how much was it?

Enjoy it mate! Andy


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

Well....... 1 week of ownership and its great and all a bloody fantastic watch









but has got to go









it simply doesnt quite fit into the niche that I had intended = an everyday knockabout watch that I dont have to fuss too much about. I'm sure it can take all the knocks etc, but its far too nice to eg play down the park with....









so, keep your eyes on the sales forum, I'll post it soon


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jonsedar said:


> Well....... 1 week of ownership and its great and all a bloody fantastic watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It can take the knocks Jon ... but I understand where you are coming from.

Now the search starts again









Can't beat a CWC RN or SBS diver IMO

Only drawback with the RN is that it has no date (essential for me I have a devil's only job of remembering what the date is for some reason) the SBS with day-date is a good format.

More expensive that it's wannabe counterparts, and having owned various wannabe's I think it is still the best.

The one that came the closest to the CWC was Eddie's PRS, the PRS has a sapphire crystal but I found that the it was heavier and I think thicker (probably the big 10 year battery contributed to the weight and thickness).

A big plus when Frisbee throwing is that the CWC has fixed bars and not spring bars ..... it is not going to fall off your wrist ...... unless your arm falls off







I find that the spring bar versions such as the PRS tend to pop the bars .... in my experience anyway ... when on a NATO/Rhino/Zulu

I have a Bathys Hawaii on the way .... I will let you know what it is like when it arrives ..... it has an "ultra-violet" PVD'd case







maybe too left-field ... we will see


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have just read the Casio post .... looks like you have your quartz sorted ... looks good IMO ... very retro. It is big though 49mm across is that correct?


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

JoT said:


> I have just read the Casio post .... looks like you have your quartz sorted ... looks good IMO ... very retro. It is big though 49mm across is that correct?


hey John

yep I've bagged a cheap dw5600 off the bay - about Â£30 before customs get their mitts on it, hope it gets through okay!

the Luminox _is_ a superb watch, but I really needed (well, you know what I mean) a watch for messing about with. since I sold my G-Shock GW300 a while ago, I've had nothing that I'm happy to wear while out mucking about in the countryside etc.

really loved glancing at the Luminox and seeing this black hulk of machinery, and kept switching off the lights so I could see it glow (god I'm lame)

I'll post when I get the dw5600, its a very cool design I reckon, very Ronseal, tells the time, has an EL backlight, can be thrown downstairs, and for a break-one-buy-another price







Keep us updated on the Bathys, looks cool and different for sure!

hope someone's interested in the Luminox, it's such a different watch from the norm, if I could afford to keep it I certainly would.......


----------

